# Coming Soon to a bargain video bin near you...



## Spandex (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0412523/


What the frig?

Isn't Boa vs. Python kinda like saying Rat vs. Rodent or Cheese vs. Dairy.... or Michael vs. Jackson

Just out of interest has anyone seen this, and if so, do you feel that you are doing the right thing by society allowing yourself back into the video store?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 31, 2006)

Yep I have them here all here.

Python 1 & 2
Boa 1 & 2
Python VS Boa


----------



## Spandex (Oct 31, 2006)

So.. which one is the pick?


----------



## alumba (Oct 31, 2006)

are they any good or just a bad representation of our beloved reptiles


----------



## Veredus (Oct 31, 2006)

A Boa is not a Python whereas a rat is a rodent, completely different concept.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 31, 2006)

Depends what kind of movies you like.
I enjoy those type of movies, Jaws, Lake Placid, Boa, Python, Anaconda, Snakes on a plane etc.
I can't watch them over & over again like I do with some of my fav's, but I do enjoy them the 1st time and will watch them every blue moon.


----------



## codeth (Oct 31, 2006)

geez they come up with some crap


----------

